# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  How much do you spend on groceries per month?

## Sagan

I shop for just myself and usually spend around $75 per month.

----------


## L

no idea to be honest

----------


## meepie

100

----------


## claire74

for my family about Â£200 a month

----------


## WintersTale

I have no clue. 

There are 5 kids and three adults in this household. So it really beats me how much food we go through.

----------


## Koalafan

Mines about 80-100 per month

----------


## Matty

I use to spend $30-$40 a week. 75 a month is a good effort

----------


## barefootbeauty

About $150-$200 but I have two kids and the one is in school  ::):

----------


## srschirm

300-350 a month.

Wow, I don't know how y'all get by so frugally.  Dang.

----------


## VickieKitties

Maybe $240 for myself, on a diet of largely organic produce.
I'd be interested in seeing what other people are spending to eat organic.

----------


## Misssy

I eat a lot but am not particularly overweight....probably I spend around 50-100 a week I don't know honestly.

----------


## Hadron

How do you people manage to spend so little? I spend on myself alone way more than all of you.

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

I spend about $250 and that is just for me.

----------


## Chantellabella

About 50 a month on fresh fruits and vegies from the local outdoor market and then meat and other things cost about 50 more a month. Now my cats eat about 100 a month or more (I have 7 of them).  I also go out with to lunch with friends about twice a month which can really add up.

----------


## Misssy

why is everything so expensive, why is there no more abundance in life....nickeled and dimed to death. I pay rent, bus fare and food, after that there is nothing left over. Like a few bucks.

----------


## Ironman

Thanks to inflation, about $200 a month.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Maybe $130 I do a lot pre-cooking and freezing my foods and buying in bulk.

----------


## Member11

Around $160-$240

----------


## CeCe

About $190

----------


## cowgirls_dont_cry

I like organic, whole foods and get it delivered by a service because I don't have a car and live on the 4th floor of a building with no elevator. I was always ashamed of how much money I spent (about $130 a week for one person.) But last weekend I went to the regular supermarket and picked out five days of mostly non-organic food (except dairy; I'm terrified of conventional dairy), intentionally being frugal, no treats and it still came to $50. Turns out food is really expensive in these parts.

----------

